# First Time Walleye Fishing



## timbyerley (Mar 21, 2007)

My daughter and her husband have invited me to go Walleye fishing in Canada, Lake of the Woods, the last week in May and the first week in June.

I grew up on the ocean and have done a lot of saltwater fishing, but not freshwater and not walleye or Northern. My gear is all heavy short rods and big reels with heavy line.

I would like some suggestions on what to buy for the trip. We will be trolling and I thought a short heavy rod would be OK, but most of the fresh water rods at the local Bass Pro look pretty long and light.

I don't epect to have this opportuntiy more than once or twice a year, so while I expect to spend some money, I don't want to spend more than reasonable.

I would like some suggestions on rods (length, brand, type), reels (brand, closed, casting, etc.), line (weight, brand, etc.) , general rigging, and lures.

Thanks for your advise.


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

Well i will chime in and help here. LOW you will probably be pulling either lindy rigs which is just a weight and a hook or bottom bouncer spinners or maybe some cranks.

For the lindys i would go with a 7' medium light rod. Now this can be either a spinning or casting rod. A good very reasonable priced rod is the Mr. Walleye Gary Roach Rod. I think they are about 40-60 dollars. Put another 40 dollar spinning real on there and you will have a good setup. Set it up with either a fireline if you like braided or an 8 lb test mono. This rod can be used also for jigging if you want.

You might also want a medium rod incase you are pulling bottom bouncers and spinners or some casting and jigging. You can also go with a gary roach rod or go to like a st croix, or a scheels model or something like that. Put on a decent casting reel such as a shimano and you will be set. Put some 10 lb test mono, or if you know you will be jigging i would go an 8 lb test fireline.

Now if you are strickly trolling Cranks then you can go a little heavier but i would go either a medium or Medium Heavy rod in about an 8' lenght. Put on some braided line.

There are many options and some work better then then the others for different applications. Now it matters how many rods you want but if i was going and buy all new things i would get a medium light for some jigging application or any type of trolling light rigs, and a medium for the other jigging applications and trolling of the heavier lure. I would even think of either getting both spinning or both casting for the reason of if something happens too one of the reels. But thats up to you. Any more questions just PM me. Good luck and have fun.

A. Shae


----------

